# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Kho hàng bèo nhèo của chú Quảng quangnguyen89ck

## trandangkhoa83

Tình hình là chú Q dẫn lên kho chú ấy để rước con mini cnc về, thấy có ít đồ tàm tạm nên xin phép chụp về chơi, vì đồ tào lao nhiều quá nên không chụp được hết tất cả, hom nào có tiếp pót tiếp

- Con này chuẩn bị theo ông bạn về nhà chồng"



- Vài đứa ở lại



- mấy thứ tào lao trong nhà nè

- Xì tép các loại




- xì tép tùm lum


- xí tép mini 


- an fa gì đấy các loại


- xẹt dô "da ka qua" tá lả




- xẹt dô mít su



- mô tơ đầu giảm tốc da ka wa mới cũ tá lã




- hộp hẹt mô nít quá trời nên lấy ít chụp hình, có luôn driver  đầy đủ



- tủ điện đang bị làm thịt (hình như cho mấy chú ngoài chợ giời)



- mấy chú spinde mini này thì chắc hàng tấn, không dám moi ra sợ bị đè chết



Hết tập 1,hôm nào up tiếp

----------


## biết tuốt

trong nam hay ngoài bắc vậy bác? em đoán trong nam

----------


## hk0569

Kho hàng nằm chỗ nào thế bác cho địa chỉ em ghé tham quan có mua phế liệu gì được ko :Cool:

----------


## yentranbk

nhìn hoa hết cả mắt, anh Khoa hay anh Quảng cho em địa chỉ với.  :Smile: , ngắm nghía tí cũng được

----------


## Khongnickname

Xin lỗi chịu hok cóa nỗi roài kakaak

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Quảng chỉ là người đại diện thôi chứ không phải của bác ấy đâu, của bác Danh thì phải nếu suy đoán không lầm, bác Danh tuổi trẻ tài cao, có bác ấy anh em không sợ thiếu đồ, chỉ sợ bác ấy không thích bán lẻ.
            Trùm của trùm đã xuất hiện, mong ông trùm ưu ái cho anh em diễn đàn, chứ ra ngoài Vĩnh Viễn bị cắt cổ hoài.

@Quảng, nếu anh suy đoán không đúng cho anh xin lỗi nhé, chỉ sợ nói lung tung ảnh hưởng việc kinh doanh của em. Anh thấy mấy cái anpha step rồi, có người bạn thích xài món này lắm , có gì anh sẽ lấy số dt đưa cho anh đó.

----------


## Lenamhai

Wá dữ luôn, cứ phải kích thì mới chịu nôn ra. kaka

----------


## phuongmd

Sợ rồi.
Show kiểu này chắc từ nay ko ai dám show nữa.

----------


## vuthanh

còn ông trùm nào nữa ko show hàng lên cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng với

----------


## ahdvip

Thấy thích mấy em Spindle mini ghê, cho em giá bộ đó đi anh.

----------

